# Brake release switch--car does not shift to "P"



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Well guys-Happy holidays!!

So, we pulled n to my Sis in laws house for free food and booze yesterday. Ooops, the car does not want to go into Park. 

I fiddled with it for a while, _let off the brake_ and it shifted into park.

Fast forward a few hours to eat food and let the 3 shots of tequila wear off, got into the car and it would not go into gear from park. 

As I applied pressure to the brake pedak I could feel a "clicking" in the shifter handle. However it did not want to move. I fiddled with the brake pedal while twisting the shift handle and managed to get it into gear however once we got home it would not go back into park. I had to leave the car in neutral, shut it off and leave the key in the ignition. 

Thanks for reading, if you have any ideas for me I would greatly appreciate them.

1997 200sx 1.6l auto transmission.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You should be able to pop the panel off from the left side of the console and push in on the little thing that keeps the shifter from moving. On my '97 Sentra, there's a little access panel to do this.
Nissan Service Manuals
Get the '97 zip file, the description is in the "AT" pdf file. Starts on page AT-154, the 'shift interlock' system.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks JD for the link to the pdf files-

I adjusted the ignition cable linkage down in the console, and all seems well now. 

Boy, if that is a thread or 2 off it makes a huge difference. Must be due to wear inside the release button on the shifter handle. 
I tried adjusting it outward and went too far. The shifter freed up but the key wouldnl't come out. I went 2 threads back in and everything works normal.



Anyway, it shifts in and out of park now, and I have the key in my pocket. 

Thanks again, sooo much. 
:fluffy:


----------

